# GB DTG Printer based on Epson p600



## cass (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi,

Looking to buy my first dtg, we have been using plastisol transfers and a heat press until now but having to order in the transfers is becoming a pain due to the increasing lead times.

Has anyone bought one of these dtg printers from GB DTG?

DTG PRINTER | GB DTG THE BEST DIGITAL T-SHIRT PRINTER , MADE IN UK

Looking for any reviews or advice.

This is really the top end of my budget for trying dtg, am i likely to find a viable printer for this price?

Thanks


----------



## cass (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately it was just what i didn't want to hear.

Interesting how the last 2 comments with positive responses to this printer have been deleted, assuming it must be because its perhaps someone associated with the company?

Trimit999 which model printer did you have?

Thanks


----------



## 2007rockyf (Feb 7, 2009)

this is the best printer i.ve had and i.ve had printers i payed £20.000 and ther not as good 2 years how and still printing good


----------



## cass (Aug 29, 2015)

Which model are you using?


----------



## Arnas (Jan 6, 2016)

I have bought a printer from Ganesh (Epson P600) couple months ago and so far no problems. He is helpful and always at hand to answer any question.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

I still have one of Ganesh's printers, I bought it almost 18 montsh ago and it works just fine.


----------



## 2007rockyf (Feb 7, 2009)

cass said:


> which model are you using?


this is a r3000 i would like to get tho new one p600 but why my old one still going good


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh look a tough guy, Mods please sort this out. For the record I had an invoice.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Many threatening and rude posts have been deleted. 

Unless you have something to add regarding the the pros / cons of owning or using a GB DTG, think long and hard about posting here.


----------



## MMGraphics (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi,

I am also looking at buying the same printer and looking for some more information on it.
Have you brought the machine already and got any advice?


----------



## haliq2009 (Mar 21, 2016)

sodrisc said:


> I still have one of Ganesh's printers, I bought it almost 18 montsh ago and it works just fine.


Hi 

I need to know if your using the same Epson P600 GB DTG , as i am interested to purchase it.

Unfortunately i am in Sri lanka and i am not in a possition to visit the store and check the machine ,as i am relying on the feed backs and i am planning to purchase the machine online ,hence i would like to know the pro/cons of the machine from a genuine user. Specially the print quality and the number of washes of the print and overall performance of the machine.

looking forward for your comments and advise .

Thanks in advance 
Cheers


----------



## haliq2009 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi i just bought one 5 months back 

but having a problem with image height when printing
height of the image is stretched and it prints even after the platen has gone passed the print head any advise.


----------



## ArcPrint (Sep 15, 2017)

I like to buy GB-DTG for a start bt as well confused on how helpful the machine will last and maintainance. Can be anyone help.


----------

